# Walnut Burls



## jennifer225 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Guys!

I'm looking for help and direction. I am the coordinator and one of the shotgun coaches for my son's 4-H Shooting Sports Club. One of our coaches works an an international veneer company that is giving us all of the burls (is this right?) of the logs they are using when they get too small to slice any more off of. The ones that I have seen are about 3-4 feet long. Most of them are walnut right now. We took them thinking we could sell them to someone making gunstocks and forearms. But now we have acquired about 100 already. Does anyone know if there is a market for these? We are in southern VA pretty close to the NC line. We could even deliver if the distance isn't too great. All of the money would be contributed to the shooting range that we are working on. The kids and parents are working their butts off raising money and even with help from the NRA it is taking longer than we anticipated. We aren't interested in making a killing just finding a market. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Even if it's bad new, let me know. We do heat with an outdoor wood burning stove!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Try taking a few photos and attaching them to this forum. It would help explain your product. If they are what I am imagining there may be a good market, Possibly on ebay.


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

No market at all…sorry. All of us here on Lumberjocks will do you a huge favor though and generously take these worthless items off of your hands. JK!!

Honestly, they are probably very valuable…to the right customer.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It would be helpful to see pictures and also the thickness of the pieces that you have. Gun stocks need to be 3" or more thick but woodworking lumber could be used at all thicknesses. I don't kniow how thin the veneer MFG's leave the blank when they stop.


----------

